# MERX WATCH: CBSA



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2008)

MERX posting - .pdf attached if link doesn't work.



> Proposed Contractor
> 
> The Centre for Counterintelligence and Security Studies
> 5650-B General Washington Drive
> ...



About the The Centre for Counterintelligence and Security Studies


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2008)

First, they had to screen the trainers, now, it's those carrying sidearms - .pdf attached if link doesn't work



> Public Works and Government Services Canada requires Psychological Testing of Employees and new recruits to evaluate psychological readiness to carry a firearm safely and responsibly for the Canada Border Services Agency. One contract may result from this solicitation.  The Work is to be performed on an "as and when requested" basis for a period of three (3) years from the date of Contract, with one (1) additional optional period of one (1) year ....



More on link


----------



## J.J (15 Oct 2008)

They have been doing the same testing to the users as they did to the trainers. Maybe the contract has or is expiring? I haven't heard anything negative about those administering the testing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Oct 2008)

Guessing they may have cobbled together a one-off deal to get the program rolling, now they have to open the competition?


----------

